# Leaking sunroof



## TylerDoss (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a 1996 MK3 Golf the sunroof started leaking...i looked and found some wheather strip stuff but nothing specifically for my car. Any suggestions?


----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)

cheapest i could find was from this shop in the UK. it was not that easy to install either. i think you will always have a small leak but there is a plastic piece inside under the sunroof glass that channel the water out in the corners housing. 

http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_21&products_id=121


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Clean your sunroof drains...


----------

